# mouse lifespan?



## blubudgie (May 28, 2014)

I've had more mouse, Bunker, for about a year and a half now. She was probably a few weeks old when I got her, I'm not too sure. How long do mice normally live? How old is Bunker in human years?

thanks


----------



## Shadowcub (May 21, 2014)

They typically live two to three years. I've had mice live three years, but I've also had mice live a year and a half. It really comes down to conditions (I swear to this day I had one die of heart ache after her mum died when I was a kid) and ultimately genetics.

At a year and a half, all I can suggest is hope for the best, but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

With great care 2-3 years. Depends on many factors.
The best I hve had so far was 2 and a half. They could have easily live up to another half year but they were goin bald and getting really sick so I had to gt myself to let them go.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd say 1-2.5 years, the first feeder bred mice I had were lucky to make it to a year and by that time there looked realy old, the show bred mice I now have if I keep them live past a year. Bucks I've kept have made it from 1.5 years to 2.4 years.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I read that mice can live up to 7 yrs old.


----------



## Fluffnstuff (Nov 29, 2014)

1.5-2 years is about right.

Some other species of mice can live quite a bit older, but domestic mice usually don't make it to three.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

As a teenager I had an unwanted mouse from a friend, she said he bit her lots. I had that boy for four and a half years . He spent lots of time out and about and was a real character.


----------

